# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Moving

## jerzeygirl70

Hi, we have 2 African Clawed Frogs Albino that are my babies  :Heart:  :Heart: .  We will be moving in a few months and we need advice on moving them safely with as minimal stress on them as possible. The move is approx. 650 miles and most importantly we aren't sure what to transfer them in. We were thinking a 5 gallon spring water jug but that's just a thought. Any suggestions considered.

----------


## craig121

Hi Jerzeygirl
Can answer in more detail about transport once more details' am more concerned with your plans to move the enclosure and subtrate,will the tank be setup for them arriving also how much of the old water you plan to take with you " also dont be tempted to over wash the tank or subtrate whilst its broken down" keep the filter from drying out same with gravel or ornaments they all contain beneficial bacteria which should last the journey if moist"

The frogs travelling will have no concerns just beaware of the water slooshing which will cause lots of disturbance if you go the container route# hence why aquatic fish shop bags are ideal for travel they balance the water and its something you should consider" although a larger bag needs to be sourced ensure its thickness

----------

